# Along came a spider!



## rdfoster (Jun 23, 2013)

Here is a spider I just finished for my PM1236. Next I have to figure out how to center the stock with it.


----------



## Ray C (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi Bob...

Very nice.  -Fun, isn't it?

As far as spiders go, I personally don't use them to help center things but rather, once something is centered in the chuck, they are an aid to keep it from whipping/bouncing around.  Just snug-up evenly on the part until it stops shaking the daylights out of the lathe.


Ray


----------



## sd624 (Jun 23, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## rdfoster (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah, Ray, I don't know what I will use it for. I just wanted to make it. 

Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice job, I made spiders for both of my Lathes but have never used them. But I have them just in case I do need them.

Paul


----------



## Leagle (Jul 11, 2013)

Regarding how to center it, Ray Caniglia has a videio on YouTube with a great suggestion for setting up a dial indicator for this purpose.  I believe the video is called lathe tips and tricks.  he has some other good suggestions in the video, also.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jul 11, 2013)

all we do is make tools for our tools...:roflmao:


----------

